# Buying property in Florida USA



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi, my English partner is researching the possibility of buying property close to Disney with the view to rent it out initially. Is this possible?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

agua642 said:


> Hi, my English partner is researching the possibility of buying property close to Disney with the view to rent it out initially. Is this possible?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


It is possible but has no impact on US immigration.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

No we aren't planning to live in house, just rent it to holiday makers.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

agua642 said:


> No we aren't planning to live in house, just rent it to holiday makers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


You can purchase real estate but do not plan an financing. Have you considered taxes, insurance, maintenance ... Good luck!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agua642 said:


> No we aren't planning to live in house, just rent it to holiday makers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


it's very possible - it's what my husband used to do

you do need a good lawyer & accountant though - & a good agent too


----------

